# number of announcements



## Bman (19 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> This is an announcement to let you all know there are currently a large number of announcements.
> 
> I'll post a further announcement once the number of announcements have gone down.
> 
> ...



lol reminded me of this :


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2009)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jun 2009)

I have to say that there are currently an irritatingly large number of unnecessary announcements - does every new discount have to be headlined?


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ... does every new discount have to be headlined?



Yes.

The companies are good enough to offer CC members a discount, so the least I can do is make as many people aware of it as possible.

The discount ones are only set to display for a week, and the funding one will end in a couple of days so they should clear-down to just two announcements within the week.

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. I can post an announcement to tell everyone this if you want?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> Yes.
> 
> The companies are good enough to offer CC members a discount, so the least I can do is make as many people aware of it as possible.
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!

(thanks, Shaun)


----------



## thomas (22 Jun 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I have to say that there are currently an irritatingly large number of unnecessary announcements - does every new discount have to be headlined?



+1...My whole screen it taken up with them. There is a discounts forum for discounts. I don't mind them all being there, but it would be nice to hide them after I've viewed them, or for them to be more forum specific (eg, the helmet camera one only shows in the helmet camera forum...and I suppose possibly commuting)


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2009)

Most of the time we don't have any announcements at all, so just think of it as an announcement _blip_.

Besides, when they all disappear it'll re-affirm how good it is _not_ to have too many global announcements at once. 

I know it can be a bit annoying when you're in and out of a number of the forums all day long, but you've got to remember that a lot of people only drop in to CC occasionally, and it's for this reason I leave them up for a few days.

How about I compromise and set the discount ones to five days so they finish earlier?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

